# Virtual Phone Number - Working Abroad



## melbournetonica (Oct 24, 2021)

Hi guys,

Awesome so see such a big and active community here! I'm not very tech savvy so I'll probably mostly find myself on the 'help' side of things, but I'll try to contribute where I can









I hope this question is in the right forum, but I'm in some need of help. As I mentioned, tech isn't my strong suit so please excuse some of my ignorance when it comes to the following.

So, to give some backstory I live in Melbourne and currently work 100% remotely from home in a logistics based role. I'm currently considering an international move to Nicaragua (Central America) to be with my fiance now that it's looking like borders will start to open for outbound travel. Most of my work is phone calls, emails and spreadsheet work, which I hope can all be overcome from outside of Australia. Of course, the emails and spreadsheet work are easily solved as we're all setup on a shared cloud based network, but I'll need a phone to do my job properly.

I believe my solution lies in getting a 'Virtual Number' which will use VoIP to make calls across the internet and would give me a 'local' Australian number. I call/receive calls from a mix of both Australian landlines and Australian mobile phones, so I really need an Australian number or else no one in Australia will answer the call, likely thinking it's an overseas scam of some sort. I make approximately 40 phone calls throughout a working day.

Currently I'm considering using a 'Skype Number' which would allow me to purchase an 'Unlimited Australian' Subscription and I would be able to call Australian mobiles/landlines with an Australian Caller ID, which could either be a mobile number or landline which can be purchased from Skype. Australian callers would also be able to call my Skype Number without any international charges as they would be calling a local Caller ID. I would not be able to send or receive SMS or have a custom Voicemail greeting as Skype no longer supports this, so there's a couple of difficulties I would have to work around.

Does anyone understand this better than me or know any better alternatives? Googling 'Virtual Number Australia' leads me down some pretty sketchy rabbit holes that make my head spin









Thanks guys and look forward to some ideas or help!

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

This is a heads up that the poster has a thread(s) for the same issue at another site(s) in order to avoid duplication of efforts.

Link to othersite(s) - https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/t/760446/virtual-phone-number-working-abroad/

Thanks for understanding.


----------

